# Adding EQ filters for my EQ



## legierk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 2 BSR EQ-3000s (C, RS, LS, SBL+SBR) and an Audiocontrol Richterscale (sub). Is there a way I can have REW remember the frequencies of these EQ's so that when I look at the filter adjustments it only shows the frequencies I can adjust? 

The BSRs have center freqs of 31.5, 63, 125, 250, 500, 1k, 2k, 4k, 8k, 16k all w/15db boost/cut.
The Richter has center freqs of 22.5, 31.5, 45, 63, 90, 125 w 12db boost/cut.

When I run a measurement and click assign filters, I want REW to only show those freqs. Is that possible?

Maybe some of my terminology WRT REW is off. Please let me know if I can clarify at all. Thanks


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there legierk, and welcome to the Shack.

Unfortunately, I don't think what you want is currently implemented in REW. REW assumes that we are using a fully parametric EQ. REW also selects bandwidth when you choose "assign filters", and I'm not sure if that parameter is selectable on your EQs. You can probably determine the bandwidth of your filters. Then, you can force REW to consider only your bandwitdth and frequencies. Then measure and play with gain to see predicted response. You can also "save" pretty much everything in REW so that you can use it from a clean slate in the future.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup – REW will only do an “assign filters” function assuming you’re using a parametric equalizer. But you can do the workaround Otto suggested, and tweak your filters manually. It’s easy.

Just select “Equaliser” from the tool bar, and select “Generic.” Then open the “EQ Filters” panel. It will show a total of 20 filters. For each filter, change the *Type* field from “None” to “PK.” This will bring up the *Frequency*, *Gain* and *Q* fields. “Q” is the tricky one – that’s bandwidth. Your BSR’s have 1-octave filters, which is a Q value of 1.4. Your Richter has 1/2-octave filters, which is a Q value of 2.9. So 1.4 or 2.9 are the numbers you want to use, depending on the equalizer.

So, let’s say you want to assign the first six filters as the Richter. For the first filter you’d change the *Type* to PK, the *Frequency* to 22.5, and the *Q* to 2.9. Same thing with the second filter, only the frequency will be 31.5. And so on. Now, when you change the *Gain* by clicking the “up” or “down” buttons, you’ll be able to see on the REW screen the effect of that filter. Make sense?

I think I’d leave filters 6-10 turned off, and assign the BSR as filters 11-20, grouping them separate from the Richter filters. Just to make things more logical.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## legierk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wayne,
You are DA MAN!!!! I've been playing with it for about an hour now, "guessing" at the Q which I set to 1.0. Wow, now I've got good gouge!!! You guys rule!!! Thanks again!

PS. I made two EQ files, one for BSR/ another for Richter. I will probably take your advice and just use the Richter on the low end because all the speakers going to the BSRs are set to "small", thereby sending everything below 100hz (in my case) to the sub anyway.

Just as an added note, I use the unaltered response of my mains and "match" the remaining speakers to those.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## legierk (Feb 25, 2007)

One more question....

Does the "gain" parameter correspond to db? Would a +15 gain setting mean the "slider" is all the way up (at 15db boost)?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, legierk.  Yes the “Gain” parameter shows dB. So +15 would equate to the slider being all the way up (assuming the value on the slider is accurate – often they’re not).

Regards,
Wayne


----------

